# 100 Favorites: # 66



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rachmaninov: Music for Solo Piano; *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Jean-Philippe Collard, *Michel Plasson, Orchestra National du Capitole de Toulouse (EMI)*











Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Variations on a Theme by Corelli, Op. 42
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36 (Original 1913 version)
Etudes Tableaux, Op. 39
Etudes Tableaux, Op. 33
Selected Preludes & Moment Musicaux
I've never heard a more compelling _Paganini Rhapsody_. Collard and Plasson sound like they're having a ball, with each section vividly characterized and full of colorful personality. Someone described Collard's approach to this music as "young man's Rachmaninov," and I can understand why. There's a vigor and impetuousness to Collard's music-making that I find very appealing. On the other hand, Collard's playing is never steely. For example, I find Collard's supple, expressive approach in the Second Piano Sonata preferable to Nikolai Lugansky's harder-edged pianism. The same is also true of both books of the Etudes Tableaux. Collard has won me over completely.


----------

